# How to print Logo on Socks



## The Answer Is 42 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have been in the apparel decorating business for over a year and have also been a football coach for over 4 years. This year, our team is honoring one of our team moms who is a breast cancer survivor by wearing pink socks in all of our games in October. We have Fluorescent Pink knee high socks which are 88% acrylic, 9% nylon, 2% polyester, and 1% spandex. We would like to put the team logo on the side of the socks. I am at a loss as how to do this. We have just a plain navy blue logo. I don't think there is enough polyester to do sublimation and getting the color to come out right would be a nightmare. I can screen print on them, but don't know how to go about doing it without messing up the logo while pulling the socks on and off the sleeve platen. Do I need to make up some hardboard inserts that will stay in the socks until they cure in the dryer?
I have read all of the other posts about socks and printing, and tried to watch the university video, but the link is bad or broken.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wave (Aug 7, 2010)

With only one color prints, you don't really need to pull the sock over a fixed platten. If you can make a board (cardboard will warp under heat) that fits in your sock without stretching it, you can just place that in your sock and on top of your platten. Make sure your ink will stretch around a leg without cracking.

Do you have a heat press? CAD cut vinyl companies like Stahls and Siser offer products that stretch alot. If you don't have a vinyl cutter / plotter, you should be able to get a local sign company to cut it for you, especially if you tell them what its for. In this forum's vendor directory look at Stahls, Coastal, and Specialty. Coastal will sell Siser Stretch by the foot. 

If you don't have a heat press, an iron and a strong arm will work. The design will wear off faster, but it sounds like you only need these for 1 night.

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## The Answer Is 42 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wave, thanks for the reply. I need these socks to last 4 more games. Yes, we do have a heat press and vinyl cutter. I have done car flags with a 1/8" hardboard insert that we clamped directly on the platen. Worked ok. Vinyl route would be much quicker for us since its only going to be 30 pairs. Would I use a 1/16" hardboard insert to expand the sock slightly during heat press? How long will the vinyls stick?


----------



## wave (Aug 7, 2010)

I did a shirt with an iron to try out heat press vinyls before I spent the money on a heat press. That ironed shirt lasted several washes before it started to crack. The items I have done with the heat press don't show any wear. Other guys on here claim heat press vinyl will outlast your shirt. I haven't been at this long enough to verify that, but I can say 4 games should be no problem.

Once you get into CAD cut heat press materials, you'll love it. Its much easier to weed than sign vinyl. Many are hard to distinguish from screen printing unless you are in the business and are invading someone's personal space. In fact, some heat press materials are actually plasticol. No issues with going over dark colors. And you can make economically 1 shirt. Flock (felt-like finish) is my favorite.


----------



## wave (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not sure about stretching them before applying, you'll have to test one. If you do, the design will wrinkle when its not stretched.


----------

